# Ferry to Bilbao



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, wife wants to go on the ferry to Bilbao next year. Has anyone done this , would you do it again. Is it better than travelling down through France. Does it work out cheaper than driving.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

I looked at doing this next year. The £1300 they wanted for the return trip for 5 of us put me off

We also have priced the Western Channel crossing and they want around £500 again for 5 of us.

Looks like it will be dover to Calais agin next year. I paid £58 for the retun trip this year.

Derek


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

The wife said she had been researching it, came up with a price of £800 return for 3 of us. I wondered if it would turn out cheaper/faster to drive. Will have to look into it


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

I prefere to drive,it costs much less,two extra days in Spain/Portugal.The mrs would rather have the boat but it matters not a jot what she preferes,I decide!


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

seamusog said:


> I prefere to drive,it costs much less,two extra days in Spain/Portugal.The mrs would rather have the boat but it matters not a jot what she preferes,I decide!


I was going to write that in my post, but she might read it , lol


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

TheOggies said:


> seamusog said:
> 
> 
> > I prefere to drive,it costs much less,two extra days in Spain/Portugal.The mrs would rather have the boat but it matters not a jot what she preferes,I decide!
> ...


I admire your honesty sir,you have prompted me to confess that I put up that post secure in the knowledge that mrs seamus never looks at the 'puter.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Nice one, she sounds quite excited by the prospect of the ferry, would be a shame to put her off, anything for a quiet life.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bilbao*

Hi

I did a calculation about this a while back. I can't find the thread so maybe it was an "off topic" and vanished.

Here is another quicky though....

Calais to Benidorm, approx 1125 miles, 24mpg average, so 47 gallons of diesel approx at an average price of £4.25 per gallon. Total fuel costs are approx £200 one way, so £400 return. I would guess that three overnight stops would be required en route, so allow £45 each way for camping fees each way, so total cost of journey is £490.00. This assumes toll free running.

Bilbai to Benidorm is about 500 miles, so on the same figures as above, about £175 in fuel for the return trip, plus one overnight stop each way at £15 each way, so total for the transit is about £205, again assuming toll free.

So far, you are £295 better off on the ferry.

No add the ferry cost - you mention £800 return against a £62.50 P&O Dover - Calais.

All of a sudden, you are about £450 worse off going via Pompey - Bilbao.

If I was doing it, I would drive. I have a motorhome with a shower, bed and so on, so why on earth use one on the ferry and leave my own bed empty. In addition, you have to switch off the fridge on the ferry, so this may prevent your food choice etc.

Russell


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Why not go over on your favorite short crossing and come back from Bibao?

We did that a few years ago, and it was l lovely relaxing end to the holiday - whale watching is a particular attraction for us.

Have your cake and eat it, best of both worlds etc.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Journey*

Hi

Forgot to say, the journey is therefore quicker via Bilbao, but if you choose to absolutely hammer the motorhome down the motorways, with minimal stops, and paying tolls, I bet there is little in it in terms of cost.

Russell


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Rapide561 & Trevd01, both very good valid points and worth considering. Think this may of been covered before, but what routes did you take on the way down. I have also to consider that I get 20 days leave from work, wife reckons you are on the ferry for 20 hours


----------



## DK66 (Feb 23, 2008)

We have just booked the ferry for 2010 as P & O are the first out with their prices. Not done it before so giving it a try. The prices are really good right now as it is so early. We got the best price through CC. Give it a go


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We live in Devon and have used the similar ferry Plymouth to Santander, the ferry trip was easy and very comfortable but also expensive. 

Driving does impose unseen costs and wear ad tear of course, it can also be fairly stressful if deadlines have to be met; the ferry does make a very relaxing start / end to trip.

I suspect that if you factor in autoroute charges it would be much of a muchness ignoring the stress of actually driving the distance.

We found the ferry good but it was difficult to find a site for the last night in Spain - no-one seems to like one night stops in high season and we eventually found a site with minimal facilities but maximal charges! No EHU, cold showers, no hardstandings, crowded (1 - 2m maximum between units) and 40€ for one night - OUCH!

Would we use it again? Yes in some situations but generally not as the cost is high and we tend not to visit SW France now!

Dave


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

I would love to give it a go DK66, unfortunately we don't get our leave dates from work til later in the year and may well have to swap with someone to be off during school holidays. When I do find out i wikk certainly get onto the CC, cheers mate


----------



## dasmi (Dec 21, 2007)

*long ferries*

hi,

last year we did the dover calias crossing out and the bilboa-portsmouth back.it worked well and as trevor? said saved a two/three day drive up through france.
We booked the ferries through caravan club , paid approx. £470. for this we also got 7 nights worth of camping cheques.....i think the ferries are cheaper if you have camping cheques/book a site with them.

check caravan club ferry deals before booking you could get membership fee back with one booking

cheers

dave


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello.
have done both type of trips.
Prefer brittany ferries as thy now sail from portsmouth.Contact sharon alexander at brittany and tell her you are going early to the moto club pistons event at columbres in northern spain you will get a 30% discount,worth a little whie lie!!,as they make plenty.
plus brittany only take one night sailing where p&o take two on outbound route.
All the best.
Pete.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

We decided to go to Spain last Autumn.

Living in Devon I wanted to get the Plymouth-Santander ferry, but SWMBO did not like the idea of spending all that time at sea.

Result.... we went across Dover-Calais and decided to drive down to Spain.

Slight problem arose, we never made it. Too much to see on the way down and too many detours, finally got to Narbonne just in time to turn round and head back.

Will try again next year, but isn't there a saying about the best laid plans oft gang astray!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Just factoring in the price of fuel as the cost of driving down just isn't good enough as fuel is only just over 50% of the cost of driving. Tyres, servicing and general wear and tear and extra depreciation have to be allowed for as well. 

And as has been said earlier not everybody has an extra 2 or 3 days to spare at each end on a trip. Mrs S only gets 20 days leave p.a. so driving would mean a 3 weeks in Spain 1 week in France holiday instead of a 4 weeks in Spain one.

I think for driving costs you have to take the cost of fuel and add on at least 50% to get a truer actual cost of driving.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We took the car across to N Spain by ferry (return) twice and each trip was wonderful - smooth, interesting (whale & dolphins galore - well supported on P&O, no help from BF) and very relaxing. If we had driven, there would have been at least 4 nights of hotel bills to add, so we thought it was well worth it.

However, if we'd taken the van the fares would have been higher or the hotel bills would have been less; food would probably have been cheaper, but the ferry meals were surprisingly cheap (Eat as much as you want carvery buffet - £16.95[P&O] - lots of choice and good quality.)

Only you can choose.

However, one piece of advice - BF docks in the centre of Santander, so your first driving experience is on crowded roads, with a large roundabout, requiring a 345deg turn to head out of town, to negotiate almost immediately. P&O arrive in Portulette, with immediate access to fast, free motorways.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

seamusog said:


> I prefere to drive,it costs much less,two extra days in Spain/Portugal.The mrs would rather have the boat but it matters not a jot what she preferes,I decide!


Ask her again AFTER she's ridden through a Bay of Biscay storm!

Tco


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Nobody has mentioned the on-board costs yet. In my experience, a familly of four spending two nights on the PO Bilbao can rack up some bills! two evening meals, two nights in the Bar/Entertainment area, two breakfasts, and assorted daytime drinks and snacks can be a fair amount of money.

Malcolm


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Food*

Hi

I did not mention the appalling food on the Pride of Bilbao - as per many threads on here and my own experience. I was given free food in the A la Carte restauant and that was no better than the self service.

Off topic, but I have booked a cheap air holiday to Majorca, half board. Two of us are going. For the same money, we could have motorhomed for a fortnight, eating good food, clean bed and so on. I am slightly concerned that the Majorca trip will be a shambles, but in respect of me and holidays, I want as much time as possible in the motorhome rather than at the expense and mercy of a third party - in the case of this thread, that is the ferry operator.

Russell


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Ferry To Bilbao*

Took the Bilbao ferry earlier on this year, cost me £455 return(P&O stockholder). calculations showed very little differance in the cost of driving through France or the ferry.
I agree the food on board is not very good do as i do, the ferry sails at 9pm eat befor you board, take your own food on board eat in your cabin for the rest of the journey.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

TheOggies said:


> Thank you Rapide561 & Trevd01, both very good valid points and worth considering. Think this may of been covered before, but what routes did you take on the way down. I have also to consider that I get 20 days leave from work, wife reckons you are on the ferry for 20 hours


20 hours on the boat? - more like 36 hours, I think.

Route down from Calais - roughly Rouen -Tours - Niort - Libourne -Biarritz

Took 4 days / 3 nights over it, no motorways, mainly D roads. No campsites booked - this was the first week in August 2005. Camped up (all munis in villages/small towns) no later than 3pm each day and explored the locality we had arrived in for the evening on foot.

Last night in France was spent at the most amazing Municipal campsite at Hagetmau - each pitch with individual showers and washing up arranged around a number of central facilities blocks of which each pitch got a triangular private 1/8 slice. But more amazing than that like many munis it was part of the local sports facilities, which in this case was a bull ring!

Then motorway from Biarritz across the border at Irun.

About 10 days in and around the Picos de Europa, then a couple of days on the coast, a day in Bilbao then the 36 hrs back to Portsmouth on the boat.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Trev, wife has got confused with the Brittany Ferries crossing to santander, thats around 24 hours i think


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Boat to Bilbao*

Hi, We used the P&O service Portsmouth to Bilbao in February this year, cost £425 for the 2 of us one way. It took 36 hours (2 nights) to cross but it was a very smooth crossing. The food onboard is like canteen food ie everything with loads of chips but edible and not too expensive. We took our electric travel kettle plus tea and milk to our cabin, which kept hubby topped up with tea.

We drove back through France, it took 3 days and nights (via toll roads) but we stayed on Aires so there were no camping fees. We caught the LDV lines ferry from Le Havre to Portsmouth, cost £118.

This was the first time we had gone motor-homing to Spain so we thought we would try both ways of traveling. To be honest, for us, it was 6 of one, half a dozen of the other. I think if you are short on time and don't want the stress, then the ferry might be best. However, if you are like us and in no rush, meandering through France and staying on aires is great.

Chris


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

All my journeys start with a 4 hour ferry trip from IOM and I regularly go to Barcelona

I have done the trip via chunell and short sea routes which then involves a trip down via Paris or to the East and down to Lyons or to the West and Bordeaux. Its a long drive and the peripherique should be avoided if you can

The maths is, hard driving 07.00 leave IOM, 13.00 arrive Heysham 20.00 dep Calais,23.00 arrive France 21.00 arrive Barcelona 38 hours non stop and exhausted

I have also done Caen or St Malo from Portsmouth and then staright down to Toulouse and thence either via Andorra or Perpignan


That Journey has me leave Portsmouth 20.00 and arrive 08.00 with a nights sleep under my belt. Arrival in Barcelona is about 21.00, so time is little different, but less tired

I have also done the trips to Bilbao and Santander. I do not use PO because it is 36 hours, 2 nights on board and they do not take dogs whereas BF has dog kennels. Portsmouth is 24 hours and Plymouth is 20 hours. Plymouth is a longer drive in UK. I would leave IOM 19.30 arrive UK 23.00 and drive to Portsmouth dep Portsmouth 12.00 arrive Bilbao or santander 12.00 next day and arrive Barcelona 7pm so its 48 hours but I am not tiired. The final day is a short easy drive. I enjoy the holiday from day 1. The cruise is a luxury both out and back enabling recovery

As for cost its not just the fuel and tyres but the wear and tear on the driver. To barcelona from mine is no different either short or western channel and is 12 hours longer via Brittany ferries to Northern Spain. It is 24 hours longer on PO

Of course it depends o what else you calculate and how you use. No one only has 20 days holiday anymore, we all should get public holidays as well

To Benidorm, and back, which some one used as a comparator you save over 2,200 km in driving which is give or take 1400 miles and assuming you are not doing non stop at an average of 50mph that is 28 hours driving and at 30mpg and £1 per liter about £212 in fuel plus stop overs and food and tolls plus oil, tyres etc en route

Except for PO the time difference is not significant if you push on so you get longer quality time at destination

Its the comfort and removal of stress which suits me.

That being said I have also taken a week to get from Caen to Barcelona which was also less stressful, but only for those who have time


A case of you pays your money.... me thinks


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

We did the trip this time last year (although we used to Plymouth-Santandar route because it's much less time on the ferry). And I would used it again. (Although it was "her" idea!)

1) I was very surprised by how good the ferry was (quality, good food, quiet, well organised and helpful staff)

2) It did turn out more expensive than the initial research - so watch out for this. We originally looked at it in March (for an August trip) but for various reasons to do with not being 100% sure when we could meet up with some people in Spain we did not book the actual dates until May - by which time the price had increased considerably.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*New Service*

It will no longer be with P&O, Pride of Bilbao's last sailing is tonight!

But.....

See here


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Ferry to Spain*

Just booked with Brittany Ferries, Portsmouth to Santander.
Out Feb.16 back March 17, 25 hour crossing. 
Cost £590 - it was £570 yesterday  
Not a lot dearer than driving from Calais & less stress & wear & tear on the M/H.
Destination is camping Eden at Peniscola.
Forrester


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Ferry to Spain*

Just booked with Brittany Ferries, Portsmouth to Santander.
Out Feb.16 back March 17, 25 hour crossing. 
Cost £590 - it was £570 yesterday  
Not a lot dearer than driving from Calais & less stress & wear & tear on the M/H.
Destination is camping Eden at Peniscola.
Forrester


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Ferry to Spain*

Just booked with Brittany Ferries, Portsmouth to Santander.
Out Feb.16 back March 17, 25 hour crossing. 
Cost £590 - it was £570 yesterday  
Not a lot dearer than driving from Calais & less stress & wear & tear on the M/H.
Destination is camping Eden at Peniscola.
Forrester


----------

